# sons first buck!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Very exciting and emotional hunt this year. To many details to list but the shot was 46 yards, double lunger, ran 60 yards, recoverd the arrow, my 12 year old boy became a man with about 8 minutes left in legal archery season!


----------



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

Great shot! Great memories!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats to your son! Great shot too.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done to the young man, and dad too! Cherish these times LH2, not just the hunting ones (though they are very special). They grow up so fast...


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. I love seeing pics like this one more than monsters racks. Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks everybody
He is still walking on clouds. We got it all cut up and packaged yesterday and had a wonderful dinner with the back straps. 

On a side note, we have killed many many deer in this area and never seen so many ticks on our animals. There were over a hundred on this bucks head alone.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to your son again and it was nice talking to you


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats to the both of you. Great shot and great looking buck.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Way to keep at it! What a story he will always have to tell about his last minute first buck.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Very cool - thanks for sharing!


----------

